# Majestics San Diego Cruise Night



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

The Majestics San Diego is hosting a cruise night from 5-8 pm the last Sunday this month February.

The cruise will be from Park Blvd, down El Cajon Blvd near the 805 south ramp, busting a u turn and heading back down El Cajon Blvd the opposite way towards Park Blvd and so on.

There is also plenty of parking along either side of El Cajon Blvd.

Afterwards we head out to the hops since they are later these days.

Please join us.

Thanks
SPREAD THE WORD
[/quote]


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Let' get this cruising back on the streets of San Diego like back in the day like Chicano park and Highland Av. This spot is perfect lot's of places to park and eat and lot's of street to cruise. let's just hope the police is cool, it does'nt hurt to try it out. WHO'S DOWN TO RIDE :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Im down to cruise out & see whats up. Will this be a weekly thing as long as the cops dont trip ?


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

Let's do this I'm down :biggrin:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pacific coast_@Feb 16 2011, 08:41 PM~19889140
> *Im down to cruise out & see whats up. Will this be a weekly thing as long as the cops dont trip ?
> *


Let's see what happens, we were thinking every last Sunday of the month to start with. Maybe as summer begains we can cruise every Sunday. I'm down with that cruising is in my blood


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1BADLAC_@Feb 16 2011, 08:42 PM~19889156
> *Let's do this I'm down :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: spread the word


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> The Majestics San Diego is hosting a cruise night from 5-8 pm the last Sunday this month February.
> 
> The cruise will be from Park Blvd, down El Cajon Blvd near the 805 south ramp, busting a u turn and heading back down El Cajon Blvd the opposite way towards Park Blvd and so on.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## donkeypunch (Aug 16, 2008)

That counts me out I took my car apart!!!!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## sancho 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

IM THERE THIS IS WHAT SAN DIEGO NEEDS A CRUSING SPOT.


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sancho 1_@Feb 17 2011, 02:52 PM~19894673
> *IM THERE THIS IS WHAT SAN DIEGO NEEDS A CRUSING SPOT.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

ttt certified will come out


----------



## Members64 (Jun 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Feb 17 2011, 09:21 PM~19897936
> *ttt certified will come out
> *



Come on down Bear !


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

We can only make this happen if everone participates, so charge your batteries wax your ride and be ready to cruise the Blvd.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


AND LET'S NOT FORGET ALL THE LADIES THAT WILL B WALKING UP AND DOWN THE
TRACK ALSO...............

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_FOCKER (Dec 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

LIFE N SD will be there at least my car will


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 18 2011, 02:35 PM~19903313
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> AND LET'S NOT FORGET ALL THE LADIES THAT WILL B WALKING UP AND DOWN THE
> TRACK ALSO...............
> ...


Double the fun!


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pits n lowriders_@Feb 18 2011, 05:31 PM~19904670
> *LIFE N SD will be there at least my car will
> *


That's what I'm talking about :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## donkeypunch (Aug 16, 2008)

> The Majestics San Diego is hosting a cruise night from 5-8 pm the last Sunday this month February.
> 
> The cruise will be from Park Blvd, down El Cajon Blvd near the 805 south ramp, busting a u turn and heading back down El Cajon Blvd the opposite way towards Park Blvd and so on.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chale64 (Apr 30, 2007)

> The Majestics San Diego is hosting a cruise night from 5-8 pm the last Sunday this month February.
> 
> The cruise will be from Park Blvd, down El Cajon Blvd near the 805 south ramp, busting a u turn and heading back down El Cajon Blvd the opposite way towards Park Blvd and so on.
> 
> ...


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

Let's do this! :biggrin:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> > The Majestics San Diego is hosting a cruise night from 5-8 pm the last Sunday this month February.
> >
> > The cruise will be from Park Blvd, down El Cajon Blvd near the 805 south ramp, busting a u turn and heading back down El Cajon Blvd the opposite way towards Park Blvd and so on.
> >
> > ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:!


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Feb 21 2011, 02:11 PM~19924406
> *
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> The Majestics San Diego is hosting a cruise night from 5-8 pm the last Sunday this month February.
> 
> The cruise will be from Park Blvd, down El Cajon Blvd near the 805 south ramp, busting a u turn and heading back down El Cajon Blvd the opposite way towards Park Blvd and so on.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
lets try it out.......if it doestn't fly there's always CHICANO PARK.......


----------



## chale64 (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ELCOCRUISER (Mar 13, 2010)

I'M DOWN


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELCOCRUISER_@Feb 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19953767
> *I'M DOWN
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

2 more day's :biggrin:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

1 more day


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

:run: :drama: :run: :drama: :run: :drama: :run: :drama: :run: :drama:


----------



## THE BIG 'M' 59 (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Feb 21 2011, 01:32 PM~19924549
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:!
> *


     :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Can't miss this neighborhood event............we should even post up a few rides in the "Mario's clothing store" parking lot also !!! Mario's from N.C. also has a shop down here in North Park on El Cajon Blvd, but it is his SON'S place.

See ya'll later !!!



MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

its nice outside..


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Feb 27 2011, 10:36 AM~19972302
> *its nice outside..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

L LET'S CRUISE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Feb 27 2011, 01:52 PM~19972994
> *L LET'S CRUISE
> *


GOOD LUCK WITH THE CRUISE GUYS .......HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GOOD TURNOUT......HOPE TO MAKE IT OUT THERE..IF NOT WE ARE THERE FOR THE NEXT ONE........MEMBERS ONLY.CC...NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO...


----------



## chale64 (Apr 30, 2007)

gettin ready 4 the cruise


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

We are getting ready be there a lil late! :biggrin:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Not bad at all for a first time trying to start a cruise at a new spot. :thumbsup: Majestics car club would like to thank all the Car Clubs and solo riders that came out and cruise.

Special thanks to West Side Car Club that came all the way from LA to cruise


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Feb 27 2011, 08:57 PM~19976621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

To The Top


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD TURN OUT IMA TRY N MAKE IT TO THA NEXT ONE


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

:thumbsup: it was a good night were ready for the next one


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

Had a good turn out today I'm ready for tha next one. Thanks to everyone who came out to particapate


----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## ragtopman63 (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> nice picture :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elborracho (Sep 28, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Feb 27 2011, 10:23 PM~19976880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Big Aaron (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Great turn out last night in spite of the few haters and sabatuers, we know who they were.

See you guys on 3/27/2011, Same spot.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Tijuanero (Oct 20, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 28 2011, 01:42 PM~19981340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Wish I was out there to support...had to work.

I'll be taking the Radio Show LIVE on Sunday March 13th from J Street Marina. 
@ SOUTH BAY FISH & GRILL in Chula Vista! Bring your family & rides and have a nice dinner. 

5pm - 8pm. Xaveir The X-Man's Sunday Night Oldies Show LIVE!


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

Just a heads up to everyone that went out to tha cruise the cops werent trippin on is bein out there they jus didn't want us parked At mcdonalds


----------



## chale64 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Feb 27 2011, 11:14 PM~19976784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW WAVE CC :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 1 2011, 01:04 AM~19986829
> * Just a heads up to everyone that went out to tha cruise the cops werent trippin on is bein out there they jus didn't want us parked At mcdonalds
> *


We can park on the street all we want. It can get any better than that! Can't wait till next time


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

See you guys on 3/27/2011, Same spot.


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL KOLORADO_@Feb 28 2011, 03:37 PM~19981315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

Ready for 3/27/11 let's cruise


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG_@Mar 13 2011, 09:27 PM~20084906
> * Ready for 3/27/11 let's cruise
> *



Thanks for the support you guys. 

Get your cruise going until 9pm. :cheesy:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Mar 13 2011, 09:29 PM~20085346
> *Thanks for the support you guys.
> 
> Get your cruise going until 9pm. :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.

Last month's cruise was really good lots of car clubs and solo riders came out hitting switches, 3 wheeling and even sraping with out any problems just like the old day's.

Lets make this happen again, just make sure if you want to park and kick it make sure you park on the street. The police is cool with that they just dont want us to block anyone's buisness.

Please join us and spread the word!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 14 2011, 08:28 PM~20092465
> *
> Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Mar 15 2011, 06:39 AM~20095249
> *
> *


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.

Last month's cruise was really good lots of car clubs and solo riders came out hitting switches, 3 wheeling and even scrayping with out any problems just like the old day's.

Lets make this happen again, just make sure if you want to park and kick it make sure you park on the street. The police is cool with that they just dont want us to block anyone's buisness.

Please join us and spread the word!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

That's a bad ass picture :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Let's dew this again!!!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 16 2011, 04:21 PM~20107382
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 16 2011, 03:14 PM~20107338
> *
> Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.
> 
> ...


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

One more week!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

DOES THIS CRUISE TAKE PLACE EVERY YEAR.....KEEP ME POSTED...


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.glasshouse_@Mar 20 2011, 03:37 PM~20136329
> *DOES THIS CRUISE TAKE PLACE EVERY YEAR.....KEEP ME POSTED...
> *


No its something we just started last month to see if the crusing can continue and not die out here in San Diego. Now days here in San Diego we just park in a big parking lot and kick it and hop, wich is cool cause San Diego has some of the best hoppers in the world. But cruisin back in most of our days were the shit, so thats why were doing this once a month so it does'nt get burned out.


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

:wave: :wave: p:wave:


----------



## danny.bigm (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny.bigm_@Mar 22 2011, 06:46 AM~20149848
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> The Majestics San Diego is hosting a cruise night from 5-8 pm the last Sunday this month February.
> 
> The cruise will be from Park Blvd, down El Cajon Blvd near the 805 south ramp, busting a u turn and heading back down El Cajon Blvd the opposite way towards Park Blvd and so on.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Who's ready for Sunday? :nicoderm:


----------



## ELGORDO (Aug 15, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELGORDO_@Mar 24 2011, 08:08 PM~20174076
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Two more days, remember no to park in anyones buisness it's ok to park on street. I know gas is expensive this days but cruising up and down the Blvd. Is what gets everyones attention and might motivate more people to build low riders so let's take over this street and have a good time!!!!


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 16 2011, 03:14 PM~20107338
> *
> Once again the Majestics San Diego will be having a cruise night on Sunday March 27 from 5pm to 8pm on El Cajon Blvd.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 25 2011, 11:09 PM~20183504
> *Two more days, remember no to park in anyones buisness it's ok to park on street. I know gas is expensive this days but cruising up and down the Blvd. Is what gets everyones attention and might motivate more people to build low riders so let's take over this street and have a good time!!!!
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 24 2011, 08:53 PM~20173881
> *Who's ready for Sunday? :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.SUPERB (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 25 2011, 11:09 PM~20183504
> *Two more days, remember no to park in anyones buisness it's ok to park on street. I know gas is expensive this days but cruising up and down the Blvd. Is what gets everyones attention and might motivate more people to build low riders so let's take over this street and have a good time!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619sick duece (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.SUPERB_@Mar 27 2011, 09:41 AM~20192442
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   getting ready for tonight


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 27 2011, 03:18 PM~20193998
> *    getting ready for tonight
> *


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks to every one that made it out to cruise, it was a good cruise lot of cars came out. see you next months cruise


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Big props to the homie from Majestics L A chapter for coming down to cruise :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 27 2011, 10:22 PM~20198411
> *Big props to the homie from Majestics L A chapter for coming down to cruise :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

prob dumb ? but does ur car have to be perfect to cruise because i got a 69 im building but not sure if ill embarrass my self or sd 











ill be getting some what better rims for it


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

not new to lowriders but new to having my own


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 27 2011, 11:23 PM~20198414
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 27 2011, 11:22 PM~20198411
> *Big props to the homie from Majestics L A chapter for coming down to cruise :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


Thanks homie had a good time! :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 909 MAJESTICS_@Mar 28 2011, 06:06 AM~20199147
> *Thanks homie had a good time! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@Mar 28 2011, 01:41 AM~20198785
> *not new to lowriders but new to having my own
> *


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Last night


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 28 2011, 09:11 AM~20200061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@Mar 28 2011, 12:40 AM~20198784
> *prob dumb ? but does ur car have to be perfect to cruise because i got a 69 im building but not sure if ill embarrass my self or sd
> 
> 
> ...


Don't trip dogg everyone starts somewere, get your cruise on


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 27 2011, 10:02 PM~20198285
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what up fellas .. 
we went out there last night had a good time thanks ..


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Mar 28 2011, 09:09 AM~20200443
> *what up fellas ..
> we went out there last night had a good time thanks ..
> *


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Mar 28 2011, 08:11 AM~20200061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was good cruising with all ya!


----------



## 69 ways (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 28 2011, 09:27 AM~20200163
> *Don't trip dogg everyone starts somewere, get your cruise on
> *


sick aint gotta tell me twice hope to be out next time


----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 69 ways_@Mar 28 2011, 12:23 PM~20201838
> *sick aint gotta tell me twice hope to be out next time
> *




Hope to see you out there next month then Bro....


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Islander Car Club getting busy on the Blvd. :thumbsup:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 28 2011, 09:25 PM~20206817
> *Islander Car Club getting busy on the Blvd. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)

You have any more Pics Bro. ???? 

Much Props to Islanders Car Club they were all up and down the strip ...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS68_@Mar 29 2011, 09:47 AM~20209296
> *You have any more Pics Bro. ????
> 
> Much Props to Islanders Car Club they were all up and down the strip ...
> *


Good Job Chuck


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 30 2011, 06:31 PM~20222101
> *
> *


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

THANKS BIRD BUT ITS NOT JUS ME ITS ALL OF US THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT INCLUDING U HAHAHA AND DAVID FOR PROMOTING THE CRUISE


----------



## puentegab (Feb 8, 2011)

looking good in the caddy big dog!!!

















[/quote]


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestics619_@Mar 28 2011, 10:25 PM~20206821
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Due to the last Sunday of the month falling on Easter Sunday we will not be cruising this month.


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lowrider Nationals XIIII Smokin Summer Slam goin down Aug 7, 2011, $20,000.00 in cash prizes, Hoppers, Hot models contest, over 300 car categories, and Superbowl style rings. Hit up our website for more info.








See ya there!!!


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

Jus a reminder that the MAJESTICS SD CRUISE NIGHT will be postponed until next month due to Easter so everyone enjoy and have a blessed Easter sunday [\size]


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG (Oct 6, 2009)

HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD EASTER SUNDAY LAST MONTH JUS A REMINDER THAT THIS SUNDAY MAY 29 THE MAJESTICS SAN DIEGO WILL ONCE AGAIN BE HOSTING CRUISE NIGHT ON EL CAJON BLVD SO WIPE THE DUST OFF UR CARS AND COME JOIN US FOR AN EVENING OF CRUISING THE BLVD..... P.S DONT PARK IN THE MCDONALDS PARKING LOT ONLY IN THE STREET SO THAT THE COPS WONT BOTHER US


----------



## P1DAILY619 (Dec 6, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes: GOT THE DAY OFF OOOO YEEAAAAHHH FULL THE TANK N LAYIT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P1DAILY619_@May 25 2011, 05:20 PM~20628128
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: GOT THE DAY OFF OOOO YEEAAAAHHH FULL THE TANK N LAYIT
> *


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 26 2011, 08:28 AM~20632445
> *
> *



Will BIRD show up this time?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@May 26 2011, 10:56 AM~20633290
> *Will BIRD show up this time?
> *


I was there last time... Where were you?? Oh yea you only go to taco shop events!!! And Titos Auto body LOL Just kidding bud.


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Next cruise night will be on Sunday June 26 at 5pm.


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Majestics Car Club once again invites every Car Club and solo riders to come cruise with us this Sunday June 26 at 5pm in El Cajon Blvd. 3rd Ave. in Chula Vista has had a lot of cars that participates hopefully we can start Sunday cruising back again like the good old day's. see everyone their!
[size/]


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

I will be there with bells on


MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

It's a nice day to cruise so clean your rides and hit the blvd. At 5pm today


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone that came out and cruise with us today, it's just going to get better and better every time we come out we just have to spread the word. Thanks again and see you next time!


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Thank you for coordinating everything.........can't believe I actually MISS you eggheads.........even you BIRD(LOL) !!!!!!

See you all after Lowriderfest and I want to see lots of trophies in those backseats while cruising eh?????!!!!????

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Their will be a cruise night on July 10, rite after the Lowrider Fest Car Show. Make sure everyone makes it to the Blvd. They will be lots of rides from out of town Car Clubs, let's show everyone that San Diego is still happening!!!!!!!!


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

majestics619 said:


> Their will be a cruise night on July 10, rite after the Lowrider Fest Car Show. Make sure everyone makes it to the Blvd. They will be lots of rides from out of town Car Clubs, let's show everyone that San Diego is still happening!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup::werd::rimshot:


----------



## chucky (May 14, 2003)

SD TTMFT......


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

We will be cruising rite after the car show this Sunday :sprint:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

El Cajon Blvd. Was cracking after the show today!!!!!:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

Klique Car Club


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

The Crowd Car Club


----------



## majestics619 (Dec 31, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Good meeting some of you San Diego Lowriders!!!!
I'll post some more pics in a few.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Thought you might find this interesting....the NP historical society emailed me this yesterday and next wednesday they are having. an approved cruise night
I left some fliers for the next NP hist. soc. car show at West Coast Auto Body and I am doing a piece for their show with a couple other competitors the morning of the event, with Dave Stall on KUISI-ch 9 !!!!!


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Looking for members that used to ride in the late 70's to middle 80's In San Diego. I was the one with the primer 66 and 67 Chevelle at the Korner car hops. I am looking for old pics, films, history and other hoppers and riders that can share some history of those times. 
Squaredump.com is a site devoted to early lowriders.

Anyone know of Raul Rodriguez (502) Louisville KY ?


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Xavier The X-Man's 10th Annual Cruise For The Cause Car Show August 11, 2012 Chula Vista, CA. 

OVERVIEW:* I put this show & shine together 10 years ago to help a little boy who desperately needed a bone marrow match . I also did it to bring awareness on the importance of getting on the National Bone Marrow Registry & Donating Blood(Latinos, Asian & African-Americans lack representation). 

Since doing the first one, it has turned into a great CAR event with more cars, bikes, & people every year. Last year we had close to 25,000 people show up and over 535 vehicles registered. 

This is a PRE-REGISTRATION EVENT ONLY. Go online and register at www.Magic925.com 

We will be having a Beer garden this year brought to you by Chalada and the King of Beers. Bar opens at 10 a.m. Out of town riders are welcome and we will have trailer parking for you.

Also, I will be handing over the keys to a lucky winner of a *1963 Chevy Impala Super Sport*. You can enter to win online at www.Magic92.com or buy raffle tickets day of the show. The money from the raffle goes to help kids with cancer. Thanks for your support.

*FREE to the Public & Very Family Friendly!!! *


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Hydros said:


> Looking for members that used to ride in the late 70's to middle 80's In San Diego. I was the one with the primer 66 and 67 Chevelle at the Korner car hops. I am looking for old pics, films, history and other hoppers and riders that can share some history of those times.
> Squaredump.com is a site devoted to early lowriders.
> 
> Anyone know of Raul Rodriguez (502) Louisville KY ?


 please PM or email


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE (Apr 2, 2010)

We need to start doing this or start doing something lowriding is.boring as hell right now in sd whats up everyone lets cruise


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

NEED TO BRING BACK HIGHLAND AVE.:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOWN (Oct 12, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

mustangsalli said:


> Can't miss this neighborhood event............we should even post up a few rides in the "Mario's clothing store" parking lot also !!! Mario's from N.C. also has a shop down here in North Park on El Cajon Blvd, but it is his SON'S place.
> 
> See ya'll later !!!
> 
> ...


You PM is not working Hydros -Tony


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:rofl:


----------

